# Mercer & Sons shirts



## CrookedOak (Mar 14, 2007)

As a new user to the trad forum, I've had great enjoyment reading posts from the past and present about various topics that have peaked my interest. One topic that I'd like to explore further is the choice of OCBD shirts. I am a creature of habit with regular purchases of Polo, J. Press and Brooks Brothers OCBD shirts, but would like to try a Mercer & Sons shirt. I have been a little reluctant having never seen a shirt in person. If anyone that has purchased a Mercer & Sons shirt can give me some insight to their purchasing experience and compare the shirt to three aforementioned brands it would be greatly appreciated. 

P.S. If anyone could post pictures of their Mercer & Sons shirt (comparisons to BB, Polo or J. Press OCBD shirts), it would be really be great.

Thanks.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I own six Mercer OCBDs, and they are hands down the best OCBDs I've ever had. Brooks Brothers shirts were once this good but haven't been for quite some time now. Press makes a nice OCBD but Mercer is nicer all around. Polo? Not even in the same league. You would do better with Lands End's $30 OCBD. But if you want the very best, get a Mercer.

I'm afraid photos can't do this kind of comparison justice. You need to feel the material, run your hand over it, then wear a lesser shirt to understand the sense of longing you'll feel for the Mercer.

My one bit of advice is that if you're going to order one at Mercer's introductory discount, buy at least three, because if you buy one you will want at least two more, and then you'll have to pay full boat.

Peter


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

I second that. Buy more than one shirt on your first order. I bought a white one and love it, but now have to stomach full price for future orders. Oh well, I love it so much, you just know I will pull the trigger sooner or later...


----------



## CrookedOak (Mar 14, 2007)

*"Baggier is Better" fit*

Should I be concered about the "Baggier is Better" fit? Is the shirt cut so different that it will feel like a blouse compared to a BB or J. Press? Is it worth exploring the 2" slimmer cut?

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

CrookedOak,

Welcome to the forum. Here's a link to a post I made regarding Mercer shirts.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=404841#post404841

A few things I didn't mention in the other posts...

1. David Mercer is a great guy to deal with.
2. The sleeve length is about 1/4"-1/2" longer than on my Brooks Brothers shirts of the same size.
3. It's typical to have to wait 6-8 weeks to receive your shirts.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

CrookedOak said:


> Should I be concered about the "Baggier is Better" fit? Is the shirt cut so different that it will feel like a blouse compared to a BB or J. Press? Is it worth exploring the 2" slimmer cut?
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated.


I'm curious about this as well. All of my OCBDs are BB Slim Fits and I find them the perfect fit for me. I've been pondering a Mercer purchase all week but that fit issue is still holding me back...

TT


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I'm curious about this as well. All of my OCBDs are BB Slim Fits and I find them the perfect fit for me. I've been pondering a Mercer purchase all week but that fit issue is still holding me back...
> 
> TT


I think that Tucker's post is very helpful. He gives dimensions of the shirts which should give you some idea of how it would fit. I also think someone said you could get for example, a 17' neck on the body of a 16 1/2' shirt. This would be good for me, as I'm not particularly slim, I just have a rather thick neck in comparison to my body. I'd guess that you could just call Mercer and they would be very helpful.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*If I were ordering Mercers...*

I'd order them in a tall size, with the extra-cost 7 button front. I like shirts with a really long tail. And BB (which the mercer claims to be a vintage duplicate of) hasn't made the 6 button front for decades. Personally, I strongly prefer 7 buttons.

somewhere in the archives is a post I made where I measured a BB and Mercer side by side. They are very close in dimensions.

Markus


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Unrelated thoughts.

Look at the pencil sketch on Dave's web site. Perfect picture of the collar roll.

At 5' 8'' - 130#, the full cut works fine for me. I used to wear the BB, and LE slim cut for years. Mercers (B & B) work better for me. It's a matter of taste.

If you decide to order, call Dave and talk to him about it. He can be very helpful. For example he suggested a 31" sleeve instead of a 32" which is what I always bought, because it was the only option at BB and LE. He was right.

If you order, you get an extra discount if you are referred by an existing Mercer customer. If you want to do this, send me a PM.

Mercers are good enough that I would have been ahead if I had adopted Dave and Serina, rather than becoming a customer.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I'm curious about this as well. All of my OCBDs are BB Slim Fits and I find them the perfect fit for me. I've been pondering a Mercer purchase all week but that fit issue is still holding me back...
> 
> TT


If you're concerned about the fullness of the shirts, you'd probably be better off going with the trim-fit option, which is (I believe) 2" slimmer. The regular cut is _very_ full; perfect for me, but too much for many here, judging from earlier threads. Also, my experience is the same as Tucker's with regard to the sleeve length: my next order will probably go 1/4" shorter.

Shuman is absolutely right about taking advantage of the first-time buyer's discount. The shirts are worth full price, but even better at 25% off.

I also second Markus's comment about the longer shirt-front: not strictly necessary but a nice touch. Likewise, Mercers come without a sleeve gauntlet button. If you care about this (I do) David will add it for a nominal charge.

As others have said, in this thread and previous ones, David is very easy to work with and very patient with his buyers; he will work with you to make sure you are getting what you want before you place the order. Similarly, he will make right any problems you have with the final product.

Can't recommend the shirts (or David) highly enough.

EGF


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Amen*



Markus said:


> I'd order them in a tall size, with the extra-cost 7 button front. I like shirts with a really long tail. And BB (which the mercer claims to be a vintage duplicate of) hasn't made the 6 button front for decades. Personally, I strongly prefer 7 buttons.
> 
> somewhere in the archives is a post I made where I measured a BB and Mercer side by side. They are very close in dimensions.
> 
> Markus


I've only ordered from Mercer once. Loved the shirts, but the tail length was a minor gripe. I recently got a LE "custom" (really just a computerized made-to-measure), and the shirt had great long tails and EIGHT buttons. Works great for me.

The material on the Mercers is awesome, though. Like a baby's bottom, yet somehow holds up.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

I have 4 Mercer OCBD. I do find them blousy, like the traditional BB fit. I like the J Press shirt fit because it is slimmer compared to the Mercers. I think I'll do the slim fit option next time. And yes it did take about 6-8 weeks for my order.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

egadfly said:


> If you're concerned about the fullness of the shirts, you'd probably be better off going with the trim-fit option, which is (I believe) 2" slimmer. The regular cut is _very_ full; perfect for me, but too much for many here, judging from earlier threads. Also, my experience is the same as Tucker's with regard to the sleeve length: my next order will probably go 1/4" shorter.
> 
> Shuman is absolutely right about taking advantage of the first-time buyer's discount. The shirts are worth full price, but even better at 25% off.


Okay, I'm sold on them (like I really need a push?). I'll call on Monday and order. Thanks for all of the input. It never ceases to amaze me how much informed opinion I can get on the forum. It truly does make for a much easier and more satisfying buying experience...

TT


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Mercer is the best*

I have had Mercer shirts for years and own over 10. They are the best both in fabric,fit,and durability. You can call and discuss your concerns about size with David. The tennis collar is a nice complement to the button down which has a better roll than BB


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thoughts*

I have 5-7 Mercer OCBDs, and maybe 3X that # of forward point dress shirts. They are all I wear. So much more comfortable than other shirts I own (mostly BB), the others all just sit in my closet collecting dust.

Let me give you a tip. Call David, and tell him you want to know more about the "special slimmer cut he gave Eric in Oklahoma City". Basically, I got my shirts cut longer, but about 1/2 to 1 full size smaller in the body. So it still has the full frame, its just narrower all around, and doesn't look baggy up top and trim around the waist.

If you are gonna order a few at once, he has no problem (if you don't) sending you 1 first to see if you like it.

PM me if you have any other questions.

Tenacious Tassel


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

These threads got me thinking about Mercer vs. the BB or Press OCBD of yesteryear. Any comparison?

I will be buying more Mercers in the near future, no questions. 

Tried a few BB made in USA from Ebay, but not even close in feel or fit. Had an old blue BB OCBD from late 80's, but it seems to have disappeared! 

Hmmm, maybe thats grounds for separation? (Need to put a GPS tracking chip in my Mercer before it starts to fray...)


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

shuman said:


> These threads got me thinking about Mercer vs. the BB or Press OCBD of yesteryear. Any comparison?
> 
> I will be buying more Mercers in the near future, no questions.
> 
> ...


The Mercer buttondown collar roll is the only one that replicates the original BB roll that I remember from the early 60's. By 1966 George Frazier was writing about the mystery of " What the hell ever happened to the flair of the Brooks buttondown collar?".


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Given the cost and time delay of Mercer, you should consider one of the itinerant Indians instead. I went with MyTailor.com and got the shirts in 5 to 6 weeks at $100 a pop. The pinpoint oxfords I ordered are of better fabric and construction than my BBs. Comparing the tiny swatch Mercer sent me, the MyTailor fabric I picked is at least as good. I don't own any Mercer's shirts to make a direct comparison to MyTailor, however.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

A couple of weeks isn't much to ask for decades worth of pleasure.

As we speak, I am sitting here wearning this shirt:
https://mercerandsons.com/jbondtattgrn-2.5sq-red-250pxl.JPG

With these shoes (except special order yellow laces):

....and a 10 year old pair of Patagonia Baggies shorts,

and I am thinking...if clothing gets any more comfortable than this, who would need an after life?

I haven't showered since Friday, but I can still go out in public with confidence because the roll on my Mercer shirt is so much better than everyone elses! :icon_smile_big:​


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I haven't showered since Friday,


Up for best admission of the year.

JB


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Correction to post #9*

In post #9, I referred to a discount that was once available if a new customer was referred by an existing customer. After looking at the Mercer web site, I didn't see it. Dave emailed back that the only discount available to new customers is the one on the web site.

My error.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Last year I bought 4 Mercer OCBDs and am very happy with them.

My only complaint was the buttonholes weren't as finished as they could be, one wasn't even cut. They are obviously sewn first and cut, rather than the opposite which gives a better finished look and performance.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Squadron A said:


> My only complaint was the buttonholes weren't as finished as they could be, one wasn't even cut. They are obviously sewn first and cut, rather than the opposite which gives a better finished look and performance.


That's a good point. It's not particularly obvious on the white shirts, but pretty noticeable on the blue ones. I was thinking about commenting to David about that issue; now I definitely will.

EGF


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> A couple of weeks isn't much to ask for decades worth of pleasure.
> 
> I haven't showered since Friday, but I can still go out in public with confidence because the roll on my Mercer shirt is so much better than everyone elses!
> 
> Besides-if you haven't showered since Friday, who's going to get close enough to tell you the roll on the collar isn't perfect?


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

_who's going to get close enought to tell you the roll on the collar isn't perfect?_

Oh, ho, ho....you can see it from the other side of the starbucks parking lot, I promise!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> A couple of weeks isn't much to ask for decades worth of pleasure.
> 
> As we speak, I am sitting here wearning this shirt:
> https://mercerandsons.com/jbondtattgrn-2.5sq-red-250pxl.JPG​
> ...


Might those Mocs be Quoddy Trail Moccasin Company - Made In Maine ?

They're sweet. My old pair finally gave up the ghost, I'm just about to pull the trigger on a new pair.

Bill
Portland, Oregon


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

egadfly said:


> That's a good point. It's not particularly obvious on the white shirts, but pretty noticeable on the blue ones. I was thinking about commenting to David about that issue; now I definitely will.
> 
> EGF


It is their only drawback, minor but annoying...

& then you have all these little fliers popping out from the button holes...


----------

